# Chevy Cruze Diesel is "in need of finishing"



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

On Wheels: The Chevy Cruze, in need of ‘finishing’ - The Washington Post

According to this guy from the Washington Post, my favorite lib-tard news-rag, these are his suggestions for GM to improve the outlook for the Cruze Diesel in the U.S.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

had my diesel for 23 months now an I don`t recall seeing dangling wires etc in the trunk, I guess I better go have a closer look.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

said it before an will say again, cloth interior an standard trans. in cheaper trim an they will sell lots more.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That guy sounds like a dope.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KpaxFAQ said:


> That guy sounds like a dope.


When you go in looking for problems your bound to find some.... almost sounds nit-picky though when the issue has nothing to do with any part of the car that actually matters. Will most people see this every day? does it effect the drive, ride, power or MPG of the car? If not its a non-issue. 

When I read this article a few weeks ago all I could think of is these speaker wires he speaks of in the trunk only on the pioneer upgraded cars? surprised they would not have had a nice black shoe box around where its mounted in the trunk, like Buick has used for years.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm fairly certain that this guy does not drive diesels. Diesels make noise. The 328d is a fine automobile, but it sounds like a four cylinder diesel.






See? Sounds like a London Taxi. (without ever having driven a London black cab I am certain the 3'er oil burner is a vastly superior driver)

Modern diesels are much cleaner and quieter than their predecessors just a few years ago. The Cruze is no exception.

Is he really expecting a diesel to be a gasoline engine?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That video of the BMW sounded louder than My Holden Cruze diesel. I also checked out the trunk and no wires anywhere, all I could find was a spare wheel under the trunk floor, careless of Holden to leave it there could have been a nice storage hole.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

At least it's publicity for the Cruze diesel. I can imagine that will reach some people that say "Chevy makes a Cruze diesel? I am going to go check one of those out!"


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

oilburner said:


> said it before an will say again, cloth interior an standard trans. in cheaper trim an they will sell lots more.


Yep. Eco- trim manual diesel. If I was a GM exec, I would have it ready for production next time gas hits $5.00 a gallon.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm 6'1" and I have to get on my knees to see the speaker wires. I am appalled that this was over looked! HA!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can understand wanting to "finish" the speaker wires. Dangling wires in the trunk are a snag and trip to dealership waiting to happen.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahhh well now is this guy for real ? nevermind , the chevy cruzen has been mass produced so much since 2008 that anything humanly possible will and has gone wrong with IT ..

Time for the ecoboost challenge to perk ya right up . they even let ya race em around a track for free and lots of freebies to take home . Dang I feel better already ...


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

The reviewer sounds like he just repeated some other reviews about the noise of the GM 2.0 diesel as not being as refined as the Volkswagen. At highway speed you can't hear the engine. This is one of quietest cars I've owned. GM went out of their way to make the CTD a very livable daily driver. Do you hear the diesel at a stoplight with with the windows down? Yes. Is that noise bothersome? In my book, no. Is it as quiet as my wife's Nissan at a stop light? No it is not, but my wife's Nissan doesn't get 46MPG on the highway. I've been in a Jetta and Passat TDI, I can tell you my Cruze is on par for noise with both of the Volkswagens. As far as the speaker wire hanging down, I could not find any loose wires or other dangling items in the trunk of my CTD. 

Volkswagen has had a very successful marketing campaign of German engineering etc. That has been beat into the American consumer's brains, if it comes from Germany it is superior. It is my personal opinion, after owning a CTD for 3.5 months and 6,000 miles that GM has put together a good car. It is on par with the Volkswagen in terms of comfort and performance. I have no doubt the long term reliability will be better than the Volkswagen. The fit, finish, comfort, fuel economy, and performance so far has been outstanding. The overall value of what I paid, $21k and change out the door, has been outstanding. I've owned Mazda's, Honda's, Toyota's, Nissans, and Fords, and so far this has been one of the best purchases I've made. Time will tell on overall longevity and costs.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've owned my Cruze for 15 months now and it's my daily. I do mostly city with some highway and it works fantastic. Have never had any problems and has 25k km on it now. Only thing I don't like about it is it's not a truck. It's the perfect car though. However I do feel the vw's are quieter than the CTD at least when you're standing outside and one passes you


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Volkswagen has had a very successful marketing campaign of German engineering etc. That has been beat into the American consumer's brains, if it comes from Germany it is superior... .


If it comes from Germany.... :laugh:
All those Golfs, Jettas, and Beetles? VINs start with 3. Hecho en Mexico.

There was also a widespread internet opinion that European drivers are automatically better than Americans. Universally. Across the board. These people have never been to Italy. (although my Swedish friend indicated to me that Belgians are actually worse than Americans or Canadians....It's apparently a board flat country with very good quality straight roads and no one pays a bit of attention)


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

I read these comments before I read the article, and I don’t think the article is so bad. A bit on the nit-picky side, but he had lots of positive things to say. “_For example, look at the Jetta TDI and diesel Cruze. I frankly think the diesel Cruze offers a better package, especially when equipped with an optional glass roof, premium sound system and advanced electronic safety package for an estimated $2,125 in optional costs._”

There are no perfect cars, and a reviewer ought to point out strong points and weak points. That’s what he did. Some of those points are matters of personal taste; some are objectively true. The CTD is a bit on the noisy side, as he pointed out; my oldest daughter affectionately calls it “the tractor.” If that bothered me, I would not have bought it.

Any article that makes people aware that the CTD even exists is a good thing in my book.


----------

